# YETI Ice Chests/Coolers just cut their ties to the NRA Foundation UPDATED NRA respond



## Melensdad

Yesterday the mailman brought me a new YETI catalog.

YETI makes expensive, but well made ice chests, coolers, drink ware.  All at very premium prices.  All well made.  

YETI markets its goods to people who enjoy outdoor actives.  Hunting.  Fishing.  Pretty much the same people who are members of the NRA.  And YETI has been working with the NRA in cooperative marketing for several years.

So now YETI is severing its relationship with the NRA.  

Hmmm... what to do?

I tossed my YETI catalog into the recycle bin.   

LINK => http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/04/21/yeti-coolers-cuts-ties-with-nra-foundation/



> Yeti Coolers, a go-to for sportsmen around the country, is cutting ties with the NRA Foundation without explanation or prior notice.
> The NRA Foundation is a charitable organization.
> 
> The separation comes although Yeti products have long been a staple at Friends of NRA Foundation Banquets and functions.
> 
> NRA-ILA quoted NRA past president and USF executive director Marion Hammer saying, *“Suddenly, without prior notice, YETI has declined to do business with The NRA Foundation saying they no longer wish to be an NRA vendor, and refused to say why.  They will only say they will no longer sell products to The NRA Foundation.”*
> 
> Hammer pointed out that the NRA Foundation raises money *“to support youth programs and educational programs nationwide”* and says Yeti *“should be ashamed.”*​


----------



## tiredretired

*Re: YETI Ice Chests/Coolers just cut their ties to the NRA Foundation*

I use the white styrofoam coolers that come with Omaha Steaks.  My friends give them to me free.  They work remarkably well and I can buy a ton of ice for the difference in price between those and a Yeti. Of course I am not expecting something to stay cold for two weeks.  One day is usually sufficient for my needs.  

As for severing ties with the NRA.  All this stuff does is make the NRA stronger and stronger.  The left attacking you gun owners against the NRA is like the clueless parent who forbids the daughter from seeing some boy they do not like. All it accomplishes is the opposite effect.


----------



## 300 H and H

*Re: YETI Ice Chests/Coolers just cut their ties to the NRA Foundation*

My Thermos brand mug is superior to my wife's Yeti, over priced POS. 

I say so long Yeti, marketing is what your best at anyway. Your products can be matched or bettered. Your self important feeling will lead you the way of Dick's sporting goods. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: YETI Ice Chests/Coolers just cut their ties to the NRA Foundation*

I don’t have a Yeti.

Now, I never will!


----------



## mla2ofus

*Re: YETI Ice Chests/Coolers just cut their ties to the NRA Foundation*



jim slagle said:


> I don’t have a Yeti.
> 
> Now, I never will!



   Ditto for me!! Like TR we have 3 of the Omaha steaks coolers of different sizes.
                                 Mike


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: YETI Ice Chests/Coolers just cut their ties to the NRA Foundation*

My name is Frank and I have a Yeti ... or two.  

The cooler is a few years old, it is excellent and it was bought for use in the RV.  Back then the Yeti was an unique product but unfortunately not any more.  The competition has caught up and surpassed the Yeti brand at a far lower cost.  The fact that they have withdrawn sponsorship from the NRA doesn't worry me at all.  In fact, unless they address their pricing structure, I don't think that they will be in business a few years down the road.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: YETI Ice Chests/Coolers just cut their ties to the NRA Foundation*

I've purchased some YETI mugs ... as gifts for people who place a bigger value in logos than function.  I'm not going to argue that YETI is not a quality product, but I have some no-name brand thermal water bottles that hold ice all day, and a Stanley thermal mug that keeps coffee hot for hours.  *All at fractions of what I paid for the YETI gifts.*

Any desire I might have had for YETI is long gone.

Some people may buy YETI to flaunt the name, but there are plenty of competitors out there in the current marketplace that are viable options at lower prices.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: YETI Ice Chests/Coolers just cut their ties to the NRA Foundation*

From youtube:

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=pQzfffOUbGQ"]YETI cuts ties to the NRA Foundation. - YouTube[/ame]
A
Consumer reactions:

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=qFOfrJJinmo"]YETI COOLERS HAS CUT TIES WITH NRA - YouTube[/ame]

A


----------



## Doc

*Re: YETI Ice Chests/Coolers just cut their ties to the NRA Foundation*

Some say any publicity is good publicity.  I can't imagine this is good publicity for Yeti, but it is good for their competitors such as RTIC, Pelican, Grizzly, Engle, Yukon and I'm sure there are more.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: YETI Ice Chests/Coolers just cut their ties to the NRA Foundation*

Yeti Coolers Cuts Ties With The NRA, And Rtic Coolers Immediately Proves They’re The Smarter Business
Posted at 11:30 am on April 23, 2018 by Brandon Morse

https://www.redstate.com/brandon_mo...s-immediately-proves-theyre-smarter-business/

There are bad ideas, and there are really bad ideas. Yeti coolers cutting ties with the NRA is one of the latter.

On Sunday, Yeti decided they would no longer sell their products to the NRA. According to the NRA, Yeti offered no reason why this move happened.

From The NRA Foundation:



> ”Suddenly, without prior notice, YETI has declined to do business with The NRA Foundation saying they no longer wish to be an NRA vendor, and refused to say why.  They will only say they will no longer sell products to The NRA Foundation.  That certainly isn’t sportsmanlike. In fact, YETI should be ashamed.  They have declined to continue helping America’s young people enjoy outdoor recreational activities.  These activities enable them to appreciate America and enjoy our natural resources with wholesome and healthy outdoor recreational and educational programs.”



I can’t begin to tell you how bad of a move this is for Yeti, and I’m surprised Yeti didn’t throw the idea — as well as the man or woman who had it — out of the boardroom the moment it was brought up.

Yeti is what’s known as a lifestyle brand. People pay exorbitant amounts of money for their products because having a Yeti cup not only fits in with their lifestyle, but it says something about them. Something along the lines of “I lead a more rugged lifestyle and I need a product that can keep up with me.”

The fact here is that people who buy Yeti products tend to be outdoor types. Hunters, fisherman, sportsman, construction workers, etc. The punchline is that Yeti coolers were primarily bought by people who tend to appreciate a middle American lifestyle, and middle America loves guns.

The punchline to this bad joke of a decision is that by rejecting the NRA, Yeti essentially turned its nose up to the idea of the gun rights the NRA heavily promotes and defends. Many in middle America tend to look at the NRA as a heavily defended wall that keeps the gun control wolves in the hills.

And Yeti, without rhyme or reason, turned its back on it. That’s not going to sit well with Americans.

Gun control is a losing issue for anyone who gets too close to it. Yes, there are those who would be so absurd as to strip all gun rights away from the populace thinking it will solve our problems — you can ask London how well that’s working — but for the most part, America wants to keep its gun rights right where they are. This was Yeti’s customer base.

Keyword “was.” Now it’s probably Rtic Cooler’s, as their marketing team seems to fully understand who their customers are, and what they like. Also, their Twitter banner is just better, but I digress.

In response to Yeti’s decision to toss it and leave it, Rtic pulled up quick to retrieve it and made it a point to let their customers know that they’re not pushing away their values by posting a picture of the 2nd Amendment on their Facebook page.

We’ll keep an eye out on how the sales are affected, but in the meantime, enjoy your new Rtic coolers, everyone.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: YETI Ice Chests/Coolers just cut their ties to the NRA Foundation*

RTIC coolers. “Overbuilt, not overpriced.”

https://www.rticcoolers.com


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: YETI Ice Chests/Coolers just cut their ties to the NRA Foundation*

It's all forgiven now ................. 

Please inform us as to who else got the memo Yeti!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: YETI Ice Chests/Coolers just cut their ties to the NRA Foundation*



Big Dog said:


> It's all forgiven now .................
> 
> Please inform us as to who else got the memo Yeti!



Heres what the prez, Marion Hammer says:


Former NRA President Doubles Down: Yeti Demanded NRA Cease Using Cooler Company Logo After Parkland
by AWR HAWKINS24 Apr 2018

http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...demanded-nra-cease-using-cooler-company-logo/

NRA President and current Unified Sportsmen of Florida (USF) Executive Director Marion Hammer says Yeti coolers demanded the NRA cease using the cooler company’s logo after the Parkland school shooting.

On April 21, Breitbart News reported Hammer’s announcement that Yeti coolers cut ties with the NRA Foundation. Over the next 24 hours, a #BoycotttYeti movement emerged on Twitter and videos of people shooting, crushing, and otherwise destroying their Yeti coolers began making their way onto Facebook, YouTube, and other social media outlets.

Yeti released a statement on Monday claiming the NRA-ILA’s statement about the cooler company cutting ties with the NRA Foundation was “inaccurate”:

On Tuesday, Hammer emailed Breitbart News a response to the Yeti statement. The statement said:



> YETI severed ties with the NRA and is now engaging in damage control after a backlash from many of its customers. In early March, YETI refused to place a previously negotiated order from NRA-ILA, citing “recent events” as the reason – a clear reference to the tragedy in Parkland, Florida. YETI then delivered notice to the NRA Foundation that it was terminating a 7-year agreement and demanded that the NRA remove the YETI name and logo from all NRA digital assets, as well as refrain from using any YETI trademarks in future print material. While YETI is trying to spin the story otherwise, those are the facts. While Yeti can choose to run from the NRA, they can’t run from the facts.



Hammer concluded her statement by noting, “Whether this is due to the recent cancellation of the IPO from their New York City owners is a question only they can answer.”

AWR Hawkins is an award-winning Second Amendment columnist for Breitbart News, the host of the Breitbart podcast Bullets with AWR Hawkins, and the writer/curator of Down Range with AWR Hawkins, a weekly newsletter focused on all things Second Amendment, also for Breitbart News. He is the political analyst for Armed American Radio. Follow him on Twitter: @AWRHawkins. Reach him directly at awrhawkins@breitbart.com. Sign up to get Down Range at breitbart.com/downrange.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> Former NRA President Doubles Down: Yeti Demanded NRA Cease Using Cooler Company Logo After Parkland



Far as I’m concerned YETI is toast!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Their competitors are stepping up to the plate!



> Pelican Promo: Free NRA Donations and Tumblers
> Buy a Pelican cooler if you love NRA.




http://www.alloutdoor.com/2018/04/23/pelican-promo-free-nra-donations-tumblers/


----------



## mla2ofus

Why is it that people who support the dem/lib/progressive cause tend to do stupid things?? 
                                  Mike


----------



## Jim_S RIP

mla2ofus said:


> Why is it that people who support the dem/lib/progressive cause tend to do stupid things??
> Mike



If we know the answer imagine how much fun we could have! 

The good that comes from this is I know my next cooler will be a Pelican or RTIC!


----------



## jimbo

mla2ofus said:


> Why is it that *people who support the dem/lib/progressive cause tend to do stupid things?? *
> Mike



That's a self answering question.


----------



## pirate_girl

Can't get the link to work.
Peeps shooting the coolers. Lol


----------



## Melensdad

mla2ofus said:


> Why is it that people who support the dem/lib/progressive cause tend to do stupid things??
> Mike



Because liberalism is a mental disorder


----------



## Doc

The NRA Yeti Cooler Challenge vs. Tannerite

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImSfjiM5ydg"]The NRA Yeti Cooler Challenge vs. Tannerite - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mtntopper

I never needed the Yeti luxury cooler. My old blue box works just fine for my occasional cooler needs and I have extra money in my pocket for more refreshments!!


----------

